# New S13 owner with questions.



## 1BADTTZ (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello everyone. I currently just got a 91 240SX coupe to be my next project car build up. I would like to transform this car for road course racing but still streetable. 

My questions for the first two stages of the car. 

1. ENGINE: I want to swap to a SR20DET but don't know where I could get one here in SoCal and a good shop to install it. 

How much should I expect to pay for a good engine and installation. 

2. SUSPENSION: What's the best shock and spring combo set up available? 

I would love to get coilovers but they are just to pricey. 

Thanks!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

For the engine info in So Cal, I would post up in the Regional section. For an SR20DET you should expect to pay @ $2800 - 3200. 

The "best" would all be preference. However I would recomend getting a set of KYB AGX struts with some ground control springs. I plan on getting this combo if I dont get coilovers in the future.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Teins are a favourite of many.
Although coilovers are great, I think you cant go past a high quality set of matched springs and adjustable damper shocks.


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

you can try jspec or phase2motortrend for the engine and for the spring/shock id recommend kyb agx and tanabe gf210 springs. i have this combo and am very happy with it. kind of a poor mans version of their sustec pro s-s type II. good luck with the project, keep us posted


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Are you opposed to turboing the KA24DE?


----------



## 1BADTTZ (Jan 7, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> Are you opposed to turboing the KA24DE?


Yes the KA24DE must go. Not my ideal engine to modify.


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Try www.heavythrottle.com


----------

